# Mission: Impossible- Rogue Nation explodes onto Blu-ray Combo Pack Dec. 15 and Digital HD Nov. 17th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

TOM CRUISE RETURNS AS ETHAN HUNT IN HIS MOST IMPOSSIBLE MISSION EVER




*MISSION: IMPOSSIBLE—ROGUE NATION*



The Explosive $650M+ Worldwide Blockbuster Debuts on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack December 15, 2015

Get it on Digital HD Four Weeks Early on November 17 



HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – Hailed as “relentlessly thrilling” (Chris Nashawaty, Entertainment Weekly) and filled with “jaw-dropping stunts” (Scott Mendelson, Forbes), the global hit MISSION: IMPOSSIBLE—ROGUE NATION takes off on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and On Demand December 15, 2015 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. The critically acclaimed action-thriller will also be available as part of the Mission: Impossible 5-movie Blu-ray collection, the perfect gift for the holiday season. The film arrives four weeks early on Digital HD November 17. 

Loaded with “killer action and tight suspense” (Peter Travers, Rolling Stone), Paramount Pictures and Skydance Media’s MISSION: IMPOSSIBLE—ROGUE NATION was directed and written for the screen by Christopher McQuarrie. Tom Cruise, Jeremy Renner, Simon Pegg and Ving Rhames return to their iconic roles and the movie also stars Alec Baldwin and newcomer Rebecca Ferguson in a “star-turning role” (Brian Viner, Daily Mail) as a mysterious double agent. 

With his elite organization shut down by the CIA, agent Ethan Hunt (Cruise) and his team (Renner, Pegg, Rhames) race against time to stop the rise of a new global threat, The Syndicate, a dangerous network of rogue operatives turned traitors. To stop them, Ethan must join forces with an elusive, disavowed agent (Ferguson) who may or may not be on his side as he faces his most impossible mission yet.

The MISSION: IMPOSSIBLE—ROGUE NATION Blu-ray Combo Pack with Digital HD is loaded with cast and crew interviews and a commentary by Tom Cruise and Christopher McQuarrie. Plus, get an inside look at the movie’s incredible stunts, including the jaw-dropping Airbus stunt, the nail-biting underwater sequence and the riveting Moroccan car and motorcycle chase, and much more.

The Blu-ray Combo Pack also features a Dolby Atmos® soundtrack*, which delivers captivating sound that places and moves audio anywhere in the room, including overhead, to bring entertainment alive all around the audience.



MISSION: IMPOSSIBLE—ROGUE NATION Blu-ray Combo Pack

The MISSION: IMPOSSIBLE—ROGUE NATION Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English Dolby Atmos* (Dolby TrueHD 7.1 compatible), French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The DVD in the combo pack is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The combo pack includes access to a Digital HD copy of the film as well as the following:



Blu-ray

· Feature film in high definition

o Commentary by Tom Cruise and director/screenwriter Christopher McQuarrie

· Lighting the Fuse

· Cruise Control

· Heroes

· Cruising Altitude

· Mission: Immersible

· Sand Theft Auto

· The Missions Continue



DVD

· Feature film in standard definition



The Blu-ray Combo Pack available for purchase includes a Digital HD Version of the film that can be accessed through UltraViolet™, a way to collect, access and enjoy movies. With UltraViolet, consumers can add movies to their digital collection in the cloud, and then stream or download them—reliably and securely—to a variety of devices. 



MISSION: IMPOSSIBLE Blu-ray Collection

The MISSION: IMPOSSIBLE 5-Movie Collection includes access to a Digital HD copy of each film as well as the following special features:



MISSION: IMPOSSIBLE

· Feature film in high definition

· Mission: Remarkable - 40 Years of Creating the Impossible

· Mission: Explosive Exploits

· Mission: Spies Among Us

· Mission: Catching the Train

· And Much More!



MISSION: IMPOSSIBLE 2

· Feature film in high definition

· Commentary by director John Woo

· Behind the Mission

· Mission Incredible

· Impossible Shots

· And Much More! 



MISSION: IMPOSSIBLE 3

· Feature film in high definition

· Commentary by Tom Cruise and director J.J. Abrams 



MISSION: IMPOSSIBLE – GHOST PROTOCOL

· Feature film in high definition

· Mission Accepted: On-set action with Tom Cruise, J.J. Abrams & director Brad Bird 

· Impossible Missions: The sandstorm brought to life and the secrets behind the gadgets 

· Deleted scenes and alternate opening 



MISSION: IMPOSSIBLE – ROGUE NATION

· Feature film in high definition

· Commentary by Tom Cruise and director Christopher McQuarrie

· Lighting the Fuse

· Cruise Control

· Heroes…

· Cruising Altitude

· Mission: Immersible

· Sand Theft Auto

· The Missions Continue





MISSION: IMPOSSIBLE—ROGUE NATION Single-Disc DVD

The single-disc DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The disc includes the feature film in standard definition.



http://www.MissionImpossible.com/

Amazon Physical: http://j.mp/BuyMIRogueNation

iTunes: http://j.mp/GetMissionImpossibleRN

Google Play: http://j.mp/MIRogueNationGooglePlay



Paramount Pictures and Skydance Media present a Tom Cruise/Bad Robot Production: Tom Cruise “Mission: Impossible—Rogue Nation.” Starring Jeremy Renner, Simon Pegg, Rebecca Ferguson, Ving Rhames, Sean Harris and Alec Baldwin. Music by Joe Kraemer. Executive producer Jake Myers. Produced by Tom Cruise, J.J. Abrams, Bryan Burk, David Ellison, Dana Goldberg, and Don Granger. Based on the television series created by Bruce Geller. Story by Christopher McQuarrie and Drew Pearce. Screenplay by Christopher McQuarrie. Directed by Christopher McQuarrie.



About Paramount Home Media Distribution

Paramount Home Media Distribution (PHMD) is part of Paramount Pictures Corporation (PPC), a global producer and distributor of filmed entertainment. PPC is a unit of Viacom (NASDAQ: VIAB, VIA), home to premier media brands that create television programs, motion pictures, consumer products, and digital content for audiences in 180 countries and territories. The PHMD division oversees PPC’s home entertainment and transactional digital distribution activities worldwide. The division is responsible for the sales, marketing and distribution of home entertainment content on behalf of Paramount Pictures, Paramount Animation, Paramount Vantage, Paramount Classics, MTV, Nickelodeon, Comedy Central and CBS and applicable licensing and servicing of certain DreamWorks Animation titles. PHMD additionally manages global licensing of studio content and transactional distribution across worldwide digital distribution platforms including online, mobile and portable devices and emerging technologies. 



About Skydance Media

Skydance is a diversified media company founded by David Ellison in 2010 to create elevated, event-level entertainment for global audiences. The Company brings to life stories of immersive worlds across platforms, including feature film, television, gaming and digital. Among Skydance Media’s commercially and critically successful feature films are Mission: Impossible – Rogue Nation, Terminator Genisys, World War Z, Jack Reacher, G.I. Joe: Retaliation, Mission: Impossible – Ghost Protocol, Star Trek Into Darkness and True Grit. Its 2015 feature films, Mission: Impossible – Rogue Nation and Terminator Genisys have together grossed over $1 billion at the worldwide box office. Skydance’s future feature film slate includes Star Trek Beyond, the follow-up to Jack Reacher and Geostorm. The Company’s Emmy-nominated television series are Grace and Frankie on Netflix and Manhattan on WGN America.



For artwork please visit: https://arc.paramount.com



MISSION: IMPOSSIBLE—ROGUE NATION

Street Date: December 15, 2015 (Blu-ray, DVD, and On Demand)

November 17, 2015 (Digital HD)

SRP: $39.99 U.S. (Blu-ray Combo Pack)

$29.99 U.S. (DVD)

$64.99 U.S (5-Pack Movie Collection)

U.S. Rating: PG-13 for sequences of action and violence, and brief partial nudity

Canadian Rating: PG for violence; not recommended for young children​


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't get to the theater hardly ever, so I _still_ haven't seen this, and oh boy am I looking forward to it. And it has an Atmos track as well, which always seems to bode well even for those still stuck in 7.1-land. Expecting great things . . .


----------

